# Water Heating Costs: Electric Vs Gas



## Barney Magoo (21 May 2014)

I noticed an article from a UK paper recently which said that the costs there of domestic heating of water was much lower using gas than electricity.
Can any of our experts say what the case is in Ireland? It will obviously depend on a variety of factors such as the efficiency of the gas boiler and the type of circuits it heats, as well as the tariff types. 
But in general, for an Irish household with a modern condensing gas boiler, feeding just the hot water tank (that is, radiator circuit closed), which is more economical to heat one tank of water?


----------



## Leo (21 May 2014)

Same applies here, SEAI fuel cost [broken link removed] is a decent guide, look at the cost per delivered kWh.


----------



## Barney Magoo (22 May 2014)

Thanks for that link Leo. I didn't realise the scale of the difference.


----------



## Leo (25 May 2014)

No problem.


----------



## diver (25 May 2014)

Incredible difference in price of electricity vs gas for heating a tank of water.....

A tank of water heated by electric immersion is like having a giant kettle on the boil for a few hours I suppose.

Thanks Leo!


----------



## putting4par (25 Aug 2014)

If you own your home and you plan on staying there for a while, you might want to look into a solar (thermal) water heating system. They can be quite inexpensive and can provide you with a lot of cheap hot water.


----------

